# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Ruby and Stacey kiss??

## i_luv_?

Right i have just read (from another website) that ruby and stacey will share a kiss. In away i thought this might happen (if it is true) because the way stacey is with ruby, and the way ruby is with stacey, i hope this does happen, as it would be a good storyline. And as we know stacey and ruby can both act. Anyone know if this is true though??

love toni xx

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Noo way!! I really hope they don't!! It would be a terrible storyline!!   :Angry:

----------


## i_luv_?

Why would it be a terrible storyline? it isnt dirty or anything, most teenage girls get confused about their sexuaity

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

Didn't we have this just a few months ago with Kelly and zoe.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

They have already done that with Zoe and Kelly, can't they just leave Stacey and Ruby's friendship as it is!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think this would be a very good storyline... and i actually think it might happen... i can see it going this way...

----------


## myra129

rubbish

----------


## Chris_2k11

What do you mean, rubbish?!

----------


## di marco

i luv ? what was the other website you got it from?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

that would be ok but not then 2

----------


## Layne

> They have already done that with Zoe and Kelly, can't they just leave Stacey and Ruby's friendship as it is!


Excaltly been there done that got the t-shirt, and it would ruin the relationship they have built!
But you know these scriptwriters, can never leave anything good
eg Jake and Chrissie
Sharon and dennis
Kalfie
Need i go on?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Because Kelly and Zoe have done this, its a repeat and it will spoil thier perfect friendship as it is!!

----------


## Trinity

I know that there is nothing new in the world, and even less in soaps, but I think they should leave this one well alone for a while.

----------


## callummc

not again,we've already been there,done that it's time ee moved on ,give them a couple of lads to get into trouble with,they'l have dot and pauline kissing next,whats to do with them ,if their trying to shock us well that won't do it,a lot of people will just say here we go again and turn off.

----------


## di marco

i agree i dont think they should kiss, it would really ruin their friendship

----------


## i_luv_?

Yeah but what if ee does this storyline, but they make so ruby and stacey actually become a couple, and the zoe and kelly thing was the first kiss from two girls, i think ee should do this storyline, as many teenage girls out there are confused about their sexuality.

love toni xx

----------


## Bad Wolf

i thought ruby was going back to school?

----------


## BlackKat

If they do this realistically, where they (and their families) deal with their sexuality and relationship, I think it'll be good, and believable.

If it's a repeat of the Zoe/Kelly 'storyline'...then no.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

mmmmmm, i don't know. On one side it could be interesting but on on the other side.....i wouldn't want to watch it. PLEASE LEAVE THEM BE EE!!!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> they'l have dot and pauline kissing next


 Now that I will love to watch. Not!! But it would be halirious!!   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> they'l have dot and pauline kissing next


now that would scar me for life lol!

----------


## Layne

Deffinately!!!
 :Rotfl:  Very Funny though!

----------


## chance

why can't they just leave well alone,why cant they just leave them as friends without having to add things to it? ee are getting predictable though,when i saw ruby come out of her hous eother day and hug stacey i said to my partner i bet ee will make then lesbians,wait and see i guess.......

----------


## Bad Wolf

with ruby i can definatley see potential for that to happen but not stacey aka mini kat, the biggest teenage man eater ever

----------


## Toxic

I think that would be silly.

----------


## di marco

yeh i cant really see stacey turning into a lesbian, although maybe ruby misreads staceys signals of friendship? i dont know, but i hope it doesnt happen

----------


## Bad Wolf

i read that she was being sent back to boarding school but noone is listening to me!!

----------


## di marco

im listening to you rach, but i think its only for a bit then she comes back, thats what i heard anyway

----------


## Lisa321

Its funny, I have heard this on quite a few different websites! 
But I really can't see this happening and don't think it will do the ratings any good at all.

xXx

----------


## .:Kitz:.

mmmmm, i can't see stacey as a lesbo somehow. It's not her style

----------


## *Cris*

nor me kitz, i can't see her snogging a girl!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## *Roxy*

> Noo way!! I really hope they don't!! It would be a terrible storyline!!


i agree with that

----------


## DennisRbabe

I don't think this is true
Although....

----------


## SoapWatcher

Why is Ruby going back to boarding school? I thought she went to a college now?

----------


## Angeldelight

> Right i have just read (from another website) that ruby and stacey will share a kiss. In away i thought this might happen (if it is true) because the way stacey is with ruby, and the way ruby is with stacey, i hope this does happen, as it would be a good storyline. And as we know stacey and ruby can both act. Anyone know if this is true though??
> 
> love toni xx



oh please..... come on just because two girls are close friends why does that automatically make them lesbians???

I mean why do they have to do this not very pair of close friends will share a kiss so how is this reflecting on real LIFE.............

This is a stupid storyline and it would ruin their friendship and the whole show and I would stop watching because it is a rubbish storyline......

*THE END*

----------


## Moon_Magic

I completely agree Angeldelight I have female friends who i am close to and I do not kiss them we are friends we share secrets and laughs and other stuff but not saliva if EE are gonna make every female friendship into a lesbian love fest I'll be turning off

----------


## hazey

> I completely agree Angeldelight I have female friends who i am close to and I do not kiss them we are friends we share secrets and laughs and other stuff but not saliva if EE are gonna make every female friendship into a lesbian love fest I'll be turning off


  we are not sure if it is true and the original post said a kiss,which could just be just that !!! It doesnt have to turn into a big lesbian affair etc...

----------


## Debs

> why can't they just leave well alone,why cant they just leave them as friends without having to add things to it? ee are getting predictable though,when i saw ruby come out of her hous eother day and hug stacey i said to my partner i bet ee will make then lesbians,wait and see i guess.......


. 

i agree chance! what is wrong with them just being really good friends
i hug my friend swhen they are upset dosent mean im going to turn round and start klissing them!! this is kely and zoe all over again. i though it was unbelievable when they kissed.

----------


## dddMac1

hope it does not turn in to lesbian sex don't mind them kissing

----------


## tammyy2j

No way should this happen. Ruby and Stacey are doing great as there are at present. Maybe EE could bring in some guys their age is their anyone in EE at present their age? I would like to see Stacey hook up with Mickey.

----------


## Angeldelight

this is just a repeat of the Kelly and Zoe storyline!!! EE need to move FORWARD and NOT back

----------


## EastendersRox

No way, NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## true.moon

its an ok storyline but we have seen it before so it won't be anything new

----------


## Sherbs

I said this ages and ages ago and nobody would believe me.
Could see it a mile away!

----------


## victoria75

great story line.. mmmmm!

----------


## tippy toes

well they are so obviously not gay, because stacy fancies mickey and ruby likes ranny, and anyway you can tell from the way they behave. they're just too girly girly. i agree that this would be a rubbish storyline because it's happened before. i can't see them getting together. has anything been confirmed?

----------


## BlackKat

> they're just too girly girly.


What? Do you want leathers and moterbikes? Not every lesbian or bi person is butch.

----------


## di marco

well said black kat!

----------


## lucymillagan

yh it would be ok but they shoulkd keep a happy friendship

----------


## Sarah Gregory

doubt it  seeing the way that stacey goes after blokes

----------


## true.moon

omg that might be a good storyline actually

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
I Can MaYBe See Ruby KiSsiNg StAcEy,But I Definitaly Can't See Stacey Kissing Ruby!!!!!
I Don't Think That It Is A Good Thing To Repeat The Same Storyline Again,Like With Kelly And Zoe!!!!!
And Anyway I Will Ruin Their Friendship,And I Love Them As Friends,So Please EastEnders Please,Don't Ruin That Now!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## ghosthunter5487

I think that this is going to happen eventually because Stacey got jealous when Ruby was going back to boarding school and she got upset when Ruby first went to collage because she thought she would make new friends.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> and ruby likes ranny


Lol!!! I know you meant to type Danny but don't it sound sooo funny   :Rotfl:

----------


## Bad Wolf

> I think that this is going to happen eventually because Stacey got jealous when Ruby was going back to boarding school and she got upset when Ruby first went to collage because she thought she would make new friends.


i dont think this will happen. girls get jealous over different things, it doesn't mean they want to pull each other

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Exactly Rach!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kckinsmcg

> Right i have just read (from another website) that ruby and stacey will share a kiss. In away i thought this might happen (if it is true) because the way stacey is with ruby, and the way ruby is with stacey, i hope this does happen, as it would be a good storyline. And as we know stacey and ruby can both act. Anyone know if this is true though??
> 
> love toni xx


Does anyone else think that this would be a major YAWN?!  So what 2 young girls, both feeling unloved, share a kiss?  That's groundbreaking TV?  How many other shows have to put the girl/girl kiss in without purpose, except to bost ratings during sweeps week?  Let's face it ladies, those kisses are to keep the men watching.  What actually would be intriguing might be an actual relationship between 2 women (or 2 men) and I say that because after all "that is a slice of life."  There are gay/bi people in the world and so what, Walford has none?  

Aside from the titillation factor that most shows use a storyline about lesbians and gays for, it could be a good storyline for a couple of reasons:  

Johnny could flip.  Maybe while he was shagging Tina all those years, he suspected his deceased wife had been having an affair with her female friend and this would cause him to deal with old ghosts.

The Slaters are famous "Man-eaters" (excuse the term) who would be totally freaked if someone in their family had homosexual tendencies.  But perhaps Charlie knows that Stacey's mom (his sister?) is gay (as well as barking mad) and it was kept from the family.

Dot the religious fanatic could take a surprising turn and decide what makes a person fall in love with someone may not always be the norm and after much bible-thumping, she leads the rest of the Square on the path to acceptance.

Ian of course would not allow Lucy anywhere near them like a lot of people might do.  He doesn't want his kids to "turn gay" (if there is anything more laughable) by association.  Then it is up to Jane to make him understand that is not how it happens and she regales him with stories of her own university years before she met David, which of course puts a temporary set back in their relationship because Ian is so very narrow-minded and unaccepting.

Also, lets not forget that some girls (not all) when they are young, (boys too I hear) engage in some form of lesbianism, whether it is actual intimacy, secret kisses or just developing a crush on another girl, not always because it is love, but because it is a deep affection for friendship at a difficult time in their lives.  That being said, I also hear from my nephew in college that a lot of girls begin experimenting while away from home for the first time at University because they don't have the time to get involved in a relationship with all of its commitments and stressors, so the term "gay for the semester" was born. 

Personally I could not care less one way or another. I would not start watching because of it, but I also would not stop watching if it did happen.  It would not be a shocker and it certainly would not be unexpected.  What would be the shocker is if EE took a different tack and made it a storyline, not a one-off that maybe many people have had in their lives and we have all seen before.  There is a good way to handle this.  Perhaps one of the girls takes the relationship a bit too seriously and suspects she is gay or one of them actually IS GAY, but cannot deal with it enough to come out.  Or even still one of them falls in love and it is only one-sided as the other was only looking for affection and friendship, but let it get too far.  This of course could lead to a sort of "fatal-attraction" storyline.  Let-down, begging, pleading, jealousy, finally stalking and a finale.  

I don't know, what do you think?  i am not gay or bi and have no personal stake, I do however think it could boost their ratings because deep down inside I feel we all want to see relationships better or worsen than our own to help make our own better, no matter who is in them.

----------


## BlackKat

*kckinsmcg,* that's what I think. I'm not interested in a one-off kiss, where they kiss, then both declare they aren't gay and then never mention it again.

A storyline where they have an actual relationship and deal with it realistically I don't mind however, and I'd probably be quite interested in it.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> *kckinsmcg,* that's what I think. I'm not interested in a one-off kiss, where they kiss, then both declare they aren't gay and then never mention it again.
> 
> A storyline where they have an actual relationship and deal with it realistically I don't mind however, and I'd probably be quite interested in it.


I'd be very scared if they had 'proper' relationship! Not because i disaprove, just because of the way Stacey goes about getting her man and i can't see her wanting a gay relationship. But Ruby, when she's in one of her insecure states and she feels like she needs to be comforted then leans in for a kiss, that i could see but if they didn't carry it on it would be a waste of time!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## kckinsmcg

> What? Do you want leathers and moterbikes? Not every lesbian or bi person is butch.


I heard that BlackKat!    :Cheer:  

has no heard the term "lip-stick lesbian?"    :Ponder:   Some of the hottest, most beautiful, feminine women are not only bi, but very very gay. A lot of the gorgeous strippers men drool over, most of them go home to their GIRL at the end of the day.  
OMG, I guess that means you can't tell a person is gay or bi by looking at them?    :Confused:    OMG what shall we do, they may be right beside us waiting for the train and we won't know it!    :Confused:   Maybe we should just care a little less about who is gay or not unless we wake up and find one in our beds.    :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

Which website?

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think its nonsense, stacey is mini kat and a man eater, i cant see her being confused at all, unless she becomes friends with lucy who is confused and decides to help her figure it out by snogging her

----------


## kckinsmcg

a lot of people act like "mini-Kat", but it does not mean they are above interest in the same sex. It certainly would not prevent someone from experimenting. There are an awful lot of gay men and woman who used to be married and have kids. I'll bet no thought they were bi or gay until they came out. She wanted Darren to think she would kiss him when they were drinking together. She jumped in bed with Spencer 30 seconds after meeting him as well as tried it on with Dennis, Garry, Mickey...she is a confused young girl looking for love and affection where she finds it. Ruby could be where she finds it next. It seems like Stacy would even come up with an idea like that to make Johnny sit up and take notice, like her sleep-walking and running away scam. There is shock value in it for Stacey? As with most of what she does. It does not make her gay. Of course the problem would be that it is shock for Stacey, but love for Ruby. I think Ruby would definitely be the hurt party if this were to happen. And hey let's remember...this is all speculation. i only said if they used it, this would be preferable to me to make it seem real. For all we know they could make Dot and Pauline kiss! (if they wanted us to smash our sets and vomit on the floor)

----------


## Treacle

I'm going to close this until I find out what website it came from. 
Please e-mail me using the e-mail address in my profile.

----------


## Bad Wolf

just a thought, but i dont think it has been confirmed that ruby is coming back, i agree with you, its all just fiction

----------


## Treacle

Reopened due to the addition of new Rumour forum.

----------


## Katy

i think ruby only went back to boarding school so the actress louisa lyton could concentrate on her gcses and that she would be returning

----------


## di marco

> i think ruby only went back to boarding school so the actress louisa lyton could concentrate on her gcses and that she would be returning


yeh i think thats correct

----------


## squarelady

doubt this will ever happen

----------


## ghosthunter5487

Probably will

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> doubt this will ever happen


More like hope this will never happen...   :Moonie:

----------


## squarelady

> More like hope this will never happen...


Exactly! Way to ruin two brilliant characters!   :Nono:

----------


## ElectricToes

I hope it doesn't happen! It'll just ruin a great friendship and two mint characters! I'd rather see them both boy chasing than kissing each other, I'd rather they kept a really firm friendship, 'cause EE doesn't do that very often, give people friends...

----------


## Jade

I hope they dont.  I hope the are just trying to show how close girls can be at certain stages of their lives, without anything sexual being involved.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

I SO don't want it to happen. You guys are right, it would ruin those tow characters!

----------


## Bryan

the rumpour came around a long time ago, at the heat of their freindship... if it was to happen it would have happened about now... i ent seen no snog (unforunatly)... but...

in a year or sos time this could easily develop to be the case, but i doubt this rumour had any truth at the time of posting

bondboffin

----------


## ghosthunter5487

When is Ruby coming back?

----------


## Jade

She's in the latest Press Office Spoilers - Take a look in the spoiler section!

----------


## Bryan

> She's in the latest Press Office Spoilers - Take a look in the spoiler section!


is she? "she's meant to be back" but does she actually return

cus shes onky just finished her exams in real life so wont be back on screens for a fait bit yet surely

bondboffin

----------


## Jade

> Johnny enters the house searching for Ruby, but is brought out by a fireman. Realising what Danny has done, Jake arranges to meet him at the canal and says goodbye to a tearful Chrissie.When Jake returns to the canal, he sees Danny in the back of Johnnyâs carâ¦


Thats from the press office spoilers, so who knows

----------


## Bryan

> Thats from the press office spoilers, so who knows


the day before says hes expecting her back but hasnt turned up

maybe shes ran off with a new bf

but returns with him in a couple of months

sure stacey would be jealous about that

bondboffin

----------


## ghosthunter5487

Stacey would be jealous, she was jealous about her going to collage.

----------


## Bryan

if she cant have ruby she definatgley wouldnt want a bloke to have her

bondboffin

----------


## i_love_matt!

i think it would be a good storyline. people can't pretend these things don't happen in real life you know - i think it's important for these sort of things to be highlighted.

----------


## Jade

(Think I've said this before) but anyway I think they are just trying to show how close girls can be with out anything sexual involved, I think the would ruin it if they kissed, they could be the new Tiff and Bianca!!!!

----------


## Bryan

> (Think I've said this before) but anyway I think they are just trying to show how close girls can be with out anything sexual involved, I think the would ruin it if they kissed, they could be the new Tiff and Bianca!!!!


i agree it will spoilt it but i think they will kiss...but then regret it and move on and appreciate it is just a close friendship they have

bondboffin

----------


## Jade

I really hope they dont but if EE are at a loose end as far as story lines goes, it may well happen!!!

----------


## Bryan

> I really hope they dont but if EE are at a loose end as far as story lines goes, it may well happen!!!


the way they have been setting up it could easily happen, but they are both good enough friends to realise it was a mistake and move on

i dont want to happen now actually as it will only copy that of Zoe and Kelly, nothing happened but it was hyped it and it could ruin two of Eastenders finest characters

bondboffin

----------


## kckinsmcg

> not again,we've already been there,done that it's time ee moved on ,give them a couple of lads to get into trouble with,they'l have dot and pauline kissing next,whats to do with them ,if their trying to shock us well that won't do it,a lot of people will just say here we go again and turn off.


I absolutely agree.  Although yeah, it could happen in real life, how often does it?  I am very close to my friends and have been since we were kids, but although we kiss hello and goodbye, I have never felt so overwhelmed with love that I need to become sexual with them.  

Again, yeah it could happen, but how come we only see it happen with the young girls?  when was the last time a soap made 2 guys have a thing for each other, God forbid make them kiss?  Can you imagine the uproar over that?  All they ever seem to do is skirt around the male gay storylines like with Derek.  But they always want to take 2 attractive young girls and make them kiss while still staying heterosexual?  Sounds like there are a lot of male writers for EE and they are living out junior high fantasies.  

Not to mention if played as an actual storyline in order to make it different from Zoe/Kelly they would have to step it up and perhaps make it a real love story-type of thing.  Ruby seems to need love and affection and misses her mom, so her feelings for Stacey could become misplaced.  That is of course unless they decide to go the whole lesbian storyline, which happens in real life, but I don't see it necessary for the characters to develop.

----------


## kckinsmcg

> i think it would be a good storyline. people can't pretend these things don't happen in real life you know - i think it's important for these sort of things to be highlighted.


Sure it does happen in real life, but it happens with guys too. Where are those episodes hiding? Honestly it would be more believable to have Sam and Chrissie or Sam and Tina. Or anyone who has been messed around by men as much as Sam. Seems like she might need a fresh start to me. If I were her I would never trust another man as long as I lived with what her past men have put her through! In any event, as I said before it will always be the young and pretty girls experimenting with their sexual identities because they think it gets viewers or something. I just cant stand when anything is done gratuitously. Like the Salsa night. Salsa has not been the hot new thing for a while, but all of a sudden it takes Walfford by storm, young and old alike. In my opinion it was done because salsa is hot, fire is hot. It made a nice segue. It seems like they use the girl/girl kisses as a filler instead of a storyline. 

Not sure who said it, but you're right what is next Dot/Pauline, Big Mo/Pat, Rosie/Yolande? Of course not.

----------


## mad_cow911

i dont think its going to happen, on a lot of other websites the same question has been asked and everytime its been trashed as a rumor someone started

----------


## Jade

I really hope it doesnt!!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

When is Ruby coming back?

----------


## di marco

> When is Ruby coming back?


erm this week? maybe next week? must be soon if shes finished college

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Good, I like her  :Smile:  That will probably mean we will see more of Stacey, as she has not been on our screens as much recently.

----------


## di marco

> Good, I like her  That will probably mean we will see more of Stacey, as she has not been on our screens as much recently.


yeh we will prob see more of stacey when rubys back, its a shame stacey hasnt been on much, i like her, shes funny

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yeah, me too!

----------


## di marco

and i like staceys and rubys friendship too

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I think it's funny that Ruby has to hide Stacey, from Jonny, everytime she is in her house, lol!

Deep down, Jonny likes Stacy, as she reminds him of Scarlett.

----------


## di marco

> I think it's funny that Ruby has to hide Stacey, from Jonny, everytime she is in her house, lol!
> 
> Deep down, Jonny likes Stacy, as she reminds him of Scarlett.


yeh stacey does remind johnny of scarlett and i think thats why he acts like he doesnt like her, cos shes a constant reminder of scarlett. i think thats also why ruby and stacey get on, i think ruby probably sees scarlett in stacey as well

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I definitely think that Ruby looks up to Stacey, as if she is a big sister, even though Ruby is older. The chemistry betweem the two is excellent!

I have heard that Ruby is leaving, I hope it's not true

----------


## ghosthunter5487

Ruby leaving where did you get this from?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I read it on one of the threads on this site. I hope it's just a rhumour!

----------


## hannah-mj

i think ruby is great , hope she isnt leaving  :Sad:

----------


## kelseybabes

does anybody think that demi and stacey should be best mates opr summet

----------


## Bryan

> does anybody think that demi and stacey should be best mates opr summet


they already are

----------


## hannah-mj

> they already are


there not , they hate each other dont they?   :Searchme:

----------


## Crazzykayzz

i agree with carrie, ya go gal lol...i hope it doesnt happen because it would be a bad storyline..

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> there not , they hate each other dont they?


what? they dont hate each other, a while ago they did but there over it now !

----------


## di marco

> they already are


arent ruby and stacey best mates, not demi and stacey?

----------


## Kim

> does anybody think that demi and stacey should be best mates opr summet


 They couldn't be as stacey shopped keith for benefit fraud

----------


## Kim

> Didn't we have this just a few months ago with Kelly and zoe.


 Yes, Zoe and Kelly kissed in the 2003 scotland miibus crash. Zoe and Kelly are best mates, like Ruby and Stacey so it could happen.

----------


## kelseybabes

did anybody watch eastenders tonight i think that keith and rosie trisha and ray should just accept them as a couple and demi and leo have aleesha and they all should start thinking about aleesha and whats best for her not whats best for them as thats all they seem to be doing.

----------


## Bryan

> did anybody watch eastenders tonight i think that keith and rosie trisha and ray should just accept them as a couple and demi and leo have aleesha and they all should start thinking about aleesha and whats best for her not whats best for them as thats all they seem to be doing.


they are looking out for demi, as far as they see it leo got her up the duff and then left her to bring alessah up on their own, and they have this miller/taylor feud so he seems totally unsitubale, in their view love cant happen until your older and she will snap out of it and find someone better and i have to argree with them   :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> did anybody watch eastenders tonight i think that keith and rosie trisha and ray should just accept them as a couple and demi and leo have aleesha and they all should start thinking about aleesha and whats best for her not whats best for them as thats all they seem to be doing.


btw how is this relevant to stacey and ruby kissing?

----------


## di marco

> btw how is this relevant to stacey and ruby kissing?


i was thinking that too!

----------


## kelseybabes

no because they think he isnt suitable for demi but demi loves him and they should be sensible about there situation!  demi and leo should be a couple and he should be allowed to see aleesha as he is the father.i would think it was a good thing about the father wanting to be involved but rosie and keith are just annoying about this storyline and they say they are looking out for demi but there not if they was they would allow leo to see aleesha as that is what demi wants and demi told them on fridays episode that leo aint ray and that they are punishing leo for rays mistakes and she stuck up for sexy leo which i think is good.good on demi for telling there parents that no matter what aleesha is his baby so good on her

----------


## di marco

they might not want demi and leo being a couple as they might think hes not suitable for her, but they should let him see aleesha as hes her dad

----------


## Kim

> no because they think he isnt suitable for demi but demi loves him and they should be sensible about there situation!  demi and leo should be a couple and he should be allowed to see aleesha as he is the father.i would think it was a good thing about the father wanting to be involved but rosie and keith are just annoying about this storyline and they say they are looking out for demi but there not if they was they would allow leo to see aleesha as that is what demi wants and demi told them on fridays episode that leo aint ray and that they are punishing leo for rays mistakes and she stuck up for sexy leo which i think is good.good on demi for telling there parents that no matter what aleesha is his baby so good on her


This should be posted in a different thread as several people have alredy said. It has nothing to do with Ruby and Stacey kissing.

----------


## Bad Wolf

can you lot skick to the subject in hand?

if you want to talk about anything else we have plenty of threads.....

cheers

----------


## kelseybabes

sorry people wont talk bout leo and demi then in this thread sorry but i am new.please forgive me.

----------


## di marco

> sorry people wont talk bout leo and demi then in this thread sorry but i am new.please forgive me.


yeh youre forgiven, we all go off topic at times!

----------


## Kim

[QUOTE=callummc]they'l have dot and pauline kissing nextQUOTE]

If they were to do this im afraid i would have to unplug the tv, never mind turning it off!

----------


## kelseybabes

yeah maybe i dont think so

----------


## Abi

[QUOTE=Kim131][QUOTE=callummc]they'l have dot and pauline kissing next 


> If they were to do this im afraid i would have to unplug the tv, never mind turning it off!


Plus cut off the power supply to your house, stand in a very public place and scream!

----------


## lucky girl 99

:Thumbsdown:   :Thumbsdown:  well  i hope that i they dont because it could ruin there friendship!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sexy_leo

yeah and they have a nice friendship lol

----------


## Bryan

now that billy murray is quitting will this mean louisa lytton will leave aswell? i hope not!!! as she has so much potential!

----------


## Abbie

> well  i hope that i they dont because it could ruin there friendship!!!!!!!!!


i know i love their friendship its nice foe steacy to have a friend cos she didnt before ruby came along

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i dont think this will happen at all

----------


## xxsexc_kellyxx

i dont think they do

----------


## Kim

> i know i love their friendship its nice foe steacy to have a friend cos she didnt before ruby came along


Unless you count Lucy Beale.

----------


## ghosthunter5487

I think Stacey and Ruby are really good friends and I think they are getting really close.

Everyone check out:
*EDIT - DO NOT POST LINKS*

----------


## Kim

If it is true, I think the kiss would be after a tragedy of some description, mirroring the Zoe and Kelly storyline.

----------


## ghosthunter5487

Yeah maybe the kiss will be after Ruby finds out about the receant fire!

----------


## xsoftladybugx

> Lol!!! I know you meant to type Danny but don't it sound sooo funny


omg i cracked up when i read 'ranny' LOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Rotfl:   :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> I think Stacey and Ruby are really good friends and I think they are getting really close.
> 
> Everyone check out:


i agree

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me

----------


## [email protected]

lol

----------


## callummc

i cant understand why they would kiss,unless its just a peck out of friendship cos their pleasrd to see each other

----------


## Abbie

me either i thnik your right callummc

----------


## the_watts_rule

That would be wrong

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I don't see it happening.

----------


## Bryan

> i cant understand why they would kiss,unless its just a peck out of friendship cos their pleasrd to see each other


in some peoples eyes girl cant just be good friends without being lesbians

----------


## Jade

> in some peoples eyes girl cant just be good friends without being lesbians


That drives me crazy, the sort of realationship girls have with each other at that is is similar to what they would have with a boyfriend later in life with the closeness etc but none of the sexual stuff is usually involved. I agree Stacy is quite posessive over Ruby, but maybe thats because she's never had a real friend before, or even a closensess with her family before she went to live with the slaters.

----------


## Bryan

> That drives me crazy, the sort of realationship girls have with each other at that is is similar to what they would have with a boyfriend later in life with the closeness etc but none of the sexual stuff is usually involved. I agree Stacy is quite posessive over Ruby, but maybe thats because she's never had a real friend before, or even a closensess with her family before she went to live with the slaters.


exactly Ruby is stacey's first friend, and in a way i think Stacey may be Rubys first who really does get on with her and appreciate her, they are good mates, and because the writers are showing this, some people presume there is more to it than friendship

----------


## Jade

> exactly Ruby is stacey's first friend, and in a way i think Stacey may be Rubys first who really does get on with her and appreciate her, they are good mates, and because the writers are showing this, some people presume there is more to it than friendship


I guess they dont have real friends either!  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> in some peoples eyes girl cant just be good friends without being lesbians


This is so true. I don't see why this should happen, and would not want it to, as their friendship is great just the way it is  :Smile:

----------


## xxno1blondiexx

I hope they don't kiss! I think they would be better as just mates

----------


## Abbie

> I hope they don't kiss! I think they would be better as just mates


i know

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Me too. i mean i dont see why they have to do this, not every best friend shares a kiss. i mena they did it wiht Kelly and Zoe which i was so not happy about. They had a great friendship and it was almost ruined by it. if they do it again i think they will end up with the same result, a ruined friendship. it just seems a silly idea. 

i know it happens, but not like we have to see it all the time. (Well twice)lol but still... it seems a little odd. i dont think either of the girls would actually think of each other in that way. i mean how boy made is stacey! i dont thnk she'd do it even if she was confused.

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Stacey and Ruby are good friends on screen, and if they do this its probably going to ruin their friendship and make all the antics they get up too gradually dissapear....

----------


## fairygirl789

it could be a good story line  :Ponder:  but its just copyig Kelly and Zoe   

it could be though good though i dont know   :Searchme:  

   Fairygirl 789  x x x x x 

 :Angel:

----------


## Flozza

hmmmmmmmmm it would be strange

----------


## hannah-mj

I also think it might be strange for the actresses as they are friends in real life so it might be quite awkward (sp) lol

----------


## Mr Humphries

It would be good for them to Kiss for godsake. Eastenders had better be careful because it is the only story that does not embrace on Gay Matters

----------


## kayla05

dont see this happening and i hope it doesn't, it wouldn' be much of a storyline because weve already had this happen with zoe and kelly, its history repeating itself. plus they are both popular and they are great friends and i dont think the producers would spoil that.

----------


## littlemo

> I also think it might be strange for the actresses as they are friends in real life so it might be quite awkward (sp) lol


Yes but do you think it's just as difficult kissing somebody of the opposite sex on screen?

----------


## hannah-mj

> Yes but do you think it's just as difficult kissing somebody of the opposite sex on screen?


i dont know as i havent done it (on screen) , but i reckon becasue they are friends it may be weird because i wouldnt like to kiss my mate really  :Smile:  i also suppose maybe because they _are_   straight then thats why i think it may be awkward , just my opinion  :Smile:

----------


## alkalinetrio

hope this dont happen

----------

